# Pheasant Restoration Inititive Results



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/1a0496b


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/1a0496b


Do you see any birds over your way? I was surprised while scouting for ducks on the Whitefish River bayous when a rooster jumped.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

They are really making a comeback down by me. I'm in Livingston county and have been seeing pheasants weekly this year while leaving the house. I have heard a a lot while at different peoples houses aswell.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Jimbo 09 said:


> They are really making a comeback down by me. I'm in Livingston county ..........


Very much alfalfa grown in the area ?

L & O


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> Very much alfalfa grown in the area ?
> 
> L & O


Yeah a lot of hay fields. Rest beans and corn.


----------

